# CATVOS 8" Lift Pics -- 05-08 Brute Force 750



## phreebsd

Good looking lift.. 
















































this beats the hell outta clearing a 5 gallon bucket


----------



## MeanGreen198

sign me up for one of those lifts! lol i wish...!


----------



## phreebsd

masher mentioned it so i took a look. i've been set on the HL 7" which i probably still am.
it's 2475 (with HL PS discount) vs 3495 for the catvos 8"
that's $1020 difference!


----------



## MeanGreen198

Si, that's a pretty big difference for 1"


----------



## zacksbf

Yea and inch isnt going to make a big difference when you are already dodging blackbirds and I am still sitting down in the mesquitos, lol.


----------



## Masher

You can get the Catvos cheaper than that plus no drilling out and such. It's going to get you way more than an inch. Mark Wise told me his 8" was the best trail lift he ever had and he said he rode the hell out of it. It might make the holes a bit easy though, lol.


----------



## walker

i would have to go with catvos ..... they do some jam up work


----------



## phreebsd

how can you get it for much cheaper? how much cheaper are we talking?


----------



## Masher

That's my thing Walker. This is what these guys do and if you have trouble they know their crap. Their lifts are probably the best setup hands down and we all know about getting what you pay for. I'm not going to bash the HL lift but we know how much HL marks their stuff up. I'm to the point I question much of what they push anyway.


----------



## Masher

Distributors will purchase lifts in quantity and get substantial savings for purchasing 10 or 20 lifts. I saw a while back one had two brand new 8" Catvos in the box for 3099 each.


----------



## codyh

those decals, or paint or whatever it is on the first one are sick


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

You all need to *GET - A - GRIP!! lol Just wanted to throw that out there!!*

*check the sig....*


----------



## 1bigforeman

I agree with Masher that the catvos is bigger than 8" or the hl lift it short. I measured mine from the side at the floorboard and I'm at 1'10". That's with new 31's and hl springs set to softest setiings with nobody on it. From the ground to the top of rack on front and back I'm at 4' even. That looks like 2 or more inches taller by the looks of the keg. But still can't beat my price for ~1-2 inches...lol. :banana:


----------



## phreebsd

I wonder if it is a bit short?
With my setup i pulled the data i published in this thread http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=34615


2008 Brute Force 750 
2" HL lift, HL springs turned all the way up, 31" laws

Floorboards: 19.75
Front Diff: 17
Rear Diff: 18
Front Rack: 45
Rear Rack: 45.5
Handlebars: 53


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

I always wonder about those huge lifts. They are great, but for 3k you'd think you could get some freaking CV guards to come with 'em. No protection whatsoever on those. I have a buddy with a big ole lift on his arctic cat, no cv guards he poked a hole in two cv boots the first outing. He made some outta diamond plate himself, but I mean come on, 3k on a atv lift and no cv guards? Or is it an option and I have not heard about it.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

And on that note, why are atv axles so dang expensive? A guy at riverrun park over labor day broke an axle on his giant mud truck on agriculture tires, $125 fix. There's something wrong when we're spending more on parts for atvs than a truck. 

I'm now climbing off the soap box:bigok:


----------



## phreebsd

I wonder why atv crap is more than truck stuff too. Makes no sense except niche market so they price it thru the roof.


----------



## 650Brute

I agree with the above.....


----------



## Polaris425

Yep... SOMEONE has to pay for all those gorilla can-am race bikes and accessories..... and their giant weight room in the shop.... 


If I ever get to that point, I'll be trying turners...


----------



## Masher

It's as expensive as it is because it can be and we will pay it. They know our bikes are like one of our children and we are going to keep em rolling. My problem as well is why do the prices not come down after something has been out for a while and many have been sold in essence paying for the R&D.


----------



## bump530

just to give a lift comparison, when i had my brute with the 6" gorilla lift, i had 24"s to the floorboards. thats with 31s and HL springs with shock on softest position. i would NOT recommend the old gorilla lift unless you can get it cheap. ive HEARD the new one is better. if i had the money tho, i would go with CATVOS...


----------



## phreebsd

24 inches... Nice


----------



## HeadC1

bump530 said:


> i would NOT recommend the old gorilla lift unless you can get it cheap. ive HEARD the new one is better. if i had the money tho, i would go with CATVOS...


 
What, now you say that after I got one. :nutkick:j/k it was just a good deal. I should have new pics and a set measurements for yall with the old gorilla 6" on 30" backs before too long, may be a week or 2 since its hunting season now.

Also agreed on the catvos, quality product.

Oh whats up with you looking like you just got done wrestling an alligator in your avatar.


----------



## phreebsd

HeadC1 said:


> Oh whats up with you looking like you just got done wrestling an alligator in your avatar.


bwahahaha. i have to look at it close every now and then. Hard to tell there's a trx300fw under there!


----------



## bump530

HeadC1 said:


> What, now you say that after I got one. :nutkick:j/k it was just a good deal. I should have new pics and a set measurements for yall with the old gorilla 6" on 30" backs before too long, may be a week or 2 since its hunting season now.
> 
> Also agreed on the catvos, quality product.
> 
> Oh whats up with you looking like you just got done wrestling an alligator in your avatar.


thats what happens when u go deep....the bike disappears.


----------



## TX4PLAY

bump530 said:


> just to give a lift comparison, when i had my brute with the 6" gorilla lift, i had 24"s to the floorboards. thats with 31s and HL springs with shock on softest position. i would NOT recommend the old gorilla lift unless you can get it cheap. ive HEARD the new one is better. if i had the money tho, i would go with CATVOS...


When I had the 6" monkey on mine I had 23" at the floorboards and 21" at the rear on 30" mudlites. Then I switched to the 29.5's and had 21" at the floorboards and 19" rear that is with stock shocks (650i's have same coil rate as the '07 and previous 750's) adjusted all the way down. Looked bad azz but I couldn't get past how sloppy the steering was and how the front tires lay over when you get them in a bind. I would like to see the new Gorilla in person but by the pic's it doesn't look like it has changed that much.


----------

